# accidentally re-installed base on /



## bany (Jun 4, 2010)

I accindentally re-installed the base distibution on /, on a perfectly working FreeBSD 7.2 box.. now Ive lost all my users (no big deal, only 2 of them, I just re-added both), but I have this message at startup: "polkit: unknown user polkit" or something like that..

I tried to reinstall polkit from ports, as I had to for dbus & hald, but still polkit complains about its lost user.. how can I solve this issue? is it something critical? the system seems fine anyway..

and apart from this, do you think I messed up anything else Im still unaware of? I had only xorg + xfce at the moment.. its a fresh install..

thnx


----------



## SirDice (Jun 4, 2010)

Just add that user by hand:
`# pw groupadd polkit -g 562`
`# pw useradd polkit -c "PolicyKit Daemon User" -u 562 -d /nonexistent -g polkit -s /bin/nologin`


----------



## bany (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank you I was just looking for this.. I just didnt know where to look for this info..


----------



## Christopher (Jun 8, 2010)

In case anyone ever does something like this again, note that master.passwd and group files are automatically backed up in /var/backups/


----------

